# compton is not running as root



## zux0x3a (Aug 26, 2019)

hey guys , i have installed compton on my mate desktop interface , but i have figured out that it is only running with user account , i want to make it running as root , if there is any clue let me know 

thanks


----------



## olli@ (Aug 26, 2019)

Compton is a window manager, right? Why would you want to run it as root? It is a rather bad idea to run a window manager as root because of security concerns. Apart from that, there is no reason why a window manager would require root privileges.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Aug 26, 2019)

It is a window manager/compositor and totally agree: unsafe to run an environment like this as root.


----------



## xtremae (Aug 26, 2019)

compton is a compositor and doesn't need to be run as root.  It renders transitions and animations which may or may not require access to the gpu. If your (unprivileged) user has access to the gpu, compton can be configured to use it and accelerate rendering.


----------



## zux0x3a (Aug 26, 2019)

hey guys , you are totally right 

thanks


----------

